# Praying mantis



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I was thinking of getting stick insects again in the future sometime, but quite like the look of the praying mantis. Ive read they are easy and cheap to keep, shed their skins and eat bugs like spids too.
Ive read they get to about 110mm in length, I have no idea how big that is lol.
What kind of enclosure etc do you provide yours and how big do yours get? What aout those pink ones or the ones with the peacock wings? what are they like?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Sphodromantis Centralis (African Praying Mantis), 1 in each jar. 
Used to feed them on brown crickets but currently trying them on wax worms as they're easier to keep than crickets.

This species grow between 60mm and 80mm. Housing should be at least 3 times their height to allow space to shed.

They're capable of bursts of speed that can take you by surprise and are very good jumpers.

This species will do well at room temperature (around 20C+) and about 50% humidity.

Link to pic as I haven't been able to get a good one - http://www.exotic-pets.co.uk/data/images/13l.jpg


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

The best species of beginner mantid has to be Hierodula sp. I had a Hierodula membranacea for my first mantis. Had her from a tiny nymph and she blossomed into a gorgeous female  Bright green and ate anything! 

As a baby she lived in a tall plastic cup with mesh on the top, held on with an elastic band. This is essential for them to hang to moult successfully. 
Put some coconut fibre on the bottom, a small twig and job done. Feed crickets /fruit flies a few times a week and keep misted for humidity. I kept mine in my spider room at approx 75F.


Grow quickly, look beautiful. Some mantids are very fragile. Need exact care and shouldn't be kept by beginners. 

When i got her:









After a few moults. Juvenile.









As an adult


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

Have you got pictures of your set ups, as i'd also like to get some but like to make sure that i get everything ready first. 

Any other ones good for newbies to keeping them? x


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thankyou. absoltley stunning. I will think about it more and wait till I have more room


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

coo_kie said:


> Have you got pictures of your set ups, as i'd also like to get some but like to make sure that i get everything ready first.
> 
> Any other ones good for newbies to keeping them? x


just copy simons way..any bigger than the swettie jars the mantids dont feed right..they wait for there prey so having a big tank dont do the mantid any favours.they seem to like it better in a swettie jar with long stick for them to shed..i also use net cages and cups but a swettie jar is ideal.they keep the humidity good to if u have some medium at the bottom.i use vermicilite.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

be warned..they eat little children..lol


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> be warned..they eat little children..lol


LOL. Is that a male or female? Abit of netting on the top is fine?

I will use sweetie jard I think


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

sweet jars will be fine but if you get a nymph use a half pint or pint plastic cup depending on the size of the nymph.

ye fabric netting is the best thing for them because they need lots of air flow.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

As you can see in my picture I use fabric mesh but also have the lids on top to make sure it doesn't come off either by way of our cat or the kids! The lids are drilled, so air flow is still ok.

Personally I find it easier not to have substrate so that I can just wash the jars out when they need cleaning (excrement, bits of food and skins)

I use silk plants for them to climb on and they look nicer than plain old sticks. You can either try your local sweet shop for jars or buy them online: Buy LARGE CLEAR PLASTIC SWEET JAR in bulk at PHOENIX TRADING PLASTIC JARS

Alternatively you could buy a jungle jar that would have everything you need and the Mantis. That would have been my choice if I'd have come across them before I got mine: Jungle Jars


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

when you handle the mantis is it fast and does it ever fly????????


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> LOL. Is that a male or female? Abit of netting on the top is fine?
> 
> I will use sweetie jard I think


i use net cages i got from mantis place for housing hatchlings in..i just put it on top to take some pics Mantis Place - Where Mantis and Bug Supplies Hang Out! - Mantis Nursery


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

How many can you house in one jar or tank? I've just read on another site that most are plannning to put 3-4 in one large tank. For some reason i thought they had to be alone


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

As far as I know only Ghost Mantids can be housed together assuming the tank is large enough and they have enough food. Otherwise they will eat each other.
I guess if you had a really HUGE tank filled with live food then you might be able to get away with keeping other species together.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

coo_kie said:


> How many can you house in one jar or tank? I've just read on another site that most are plannning to put 3-4 in one large tank. For some reason i thought they had to be alone


They do. They're cannibalistic. They live on their own.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

idols and ghost can be housed together..as well as few more species..violins.texas unicorn,theres a few..ghsot are very hard to get hold of..i would go with giant asian for now housed in a jar each.jungle jars are to much money buy plastic sweetie jars and make it your self.u can make 3 for the price they cost.

simon - how do u main humidity with out medium?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Becky said:


> They do. They're cannibalistic. They live on their own.


not all of them.

Idolomantis Diabolica - giant flower mantis - not for the beginner


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> idols and ghost can be housed together..as well as few more species..violins.texas unicorn,theres a few..ghsot are very hard to get hold of..i would go with giant asian for now housed in a jar each.jungle jars are to much money buy plastic sweetie jars and make it your self.u can make 3 for the price they cost.
> 
> simon - how do u main humidity with out medium?


I just spray the jars with water every other day.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> not all of them.
> 
> Idolomantis Diabolica - giant flower mantis - not for the beginner


Yeah thats what i meant. Most beginner species are solitary.

I've just bought 5 baby ghosts  Gonna house them on their own though.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

yer i house mine separate to..if i had 5 0r 10 i would house them together mainly cause i have so many mantids its easier for me to house them together..oh..1 of mine is green: victory:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hierodula or Sphodromantis species are the best beginner species and as previously mentioned keeping them in sweety jars with mesh on the top is the easiest way to house them.


H mem munching on an extra large locust.









H parviceps.









H majuscula.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

S lineola.


----------

